# DIY bean cooler



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi All

am thinking of building a bean cooler, plastic tub/colander type.

Any thoughts on whether sucking the in or blowing out from below would be better?

Cheers Phil


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Hi Phil

Would think the question of where you going to do this may dictate which method i.e. if outside then blowing out from below may not be an issue as the chaff you create will float off whereas inside you may not want to redecorate your room with chaff thus sucking though might be better.

Pretty much all commercial roasters will "suck" as there is a need to collect the chaff and will also have a means to stir the beans being cooled as well which also helps mechanically remove the chaff.

John


----------

